# Triggering LGB Sound with a Revolution receiver



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently helped a friend convert his LGB Uintah Mallet with sound for use with battery power and radio control. The battery pack and receiver are in a trailing LGB American Tender. The chuff and other automatic sounds function well, and we know the whistle and bell can be triggered with track magnets.

Is there a way however, to manually trigger the horn and bell with the Revolution receiver trigger wires?

We are both new to LGB and are not familiar with their sound boards.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul.... I've successfully triggered the 20232 2-4-0's bell and whistle and as well as the digital Mogul board using the blue, green and black wire from the auxiliary harness. Black to common blue to bell and green to whistle. 

They're then controlled by button 1 for bell. 2 for whistle. That's my preference. 

With the Unitah..... Break the 3 wires to the reed switch on the rear power truck and check to see which is bell and which is whistle. Center should be common. (black for the auxiliary harness)


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Stan!

I will pass this on to Doug.

We may have to drag the mallet back into the shop.

Paul


----------

